# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 GBKey Fast Unlocker  GB-Key V1.48

## gsm_bouali

☢ GB-Key ver. 1.48 ☢ Released  NON-STOP UPDATES  
◤ -------- ◥ What's New ?
 ◣ -------- ◢  -------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Zte Android* 
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------  *[ Added ]* 
 - ZTE Skate Pro 
  .) Fast Direct Unlock 5 sec 
- Auto learning method for non supported fw Analyse in few seconds
 " This means when there is a non supported fw
GB-key Sw will analyse fw automatically and fw will be supported instantly
So no need to wait for updates or send us dump  
We support actual and UPCOMING Firmware...Unique in Market !!
 Feel POwer of GB-Key...a Profesional Tool and a Must Have
 GB-Team 
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Others* 
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------   *[ Added ]* 
- Updated All Alcatel Pids
- Doro 615 
 .) Read Codes/Direct Unlock 
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------- *
Always Use Last update* 
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Who can give you more ??!!!* 
◄ Feel The Power of GB-Key ►
◄ More Hot Updates Comming Soon ►

----------

